# Anyone going out Tomorrow (03/03/07)



## Chode2235 (Feb 5, 2007)

Im' curious if any of you are planning on going out tomorrow? I'm not sure how the ice is but would like to get out one last time. 

So spill the beans, where is there still safe ice?


p.s. If you go remember you need your new fishing license!


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

I was out on Mogadore last night. The ice was still good, but that was before the big rain came. I'm gunna try to hit it one last time this weekend myself. I wanna put to use the shanty I built. If you see my big brown shack with a wood door with a patch of white pad on it....stop and say "hey"!


----------



## Chode2235 (Feb 5, 2007)

joerugz said:


> I was out on Mogadore last night. The ice was still good, but that was before the big rain came. I'm gunna try to hit it one last time this weekend myself. I wanna put to use the shanty I built. If you see my big brown shack with a wood door with a patch of white pad on it....stop and say "hey"!


Going back out to mogadore?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

it looked crappy i won,t go on that lake now,it,s that gray black ice plus the edges are open about ten feet out even a plank wouldn,t help,all the streams are pouring water into the bays,silver bay was partially open and all are really muddy.didn,t get past mog so don,t know whats happening there.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Mogadore it is, if the ice will hold me!


----------



## Chode2235 (Feb 5, 2007)

Let me know what you find, post it here if you have to come back early.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I visited East Branch. Ton of water on top of ice. Looked unsafe to me. There was even open water where the stream was.


----------



## poormanspalmbeachfishing (Feb 19, 2007)

nimisila has open water all over, and from the sounds of everyones reports, i hope they dont actually plan on going ice fishing today..LOL that would be of bad judgment.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Some people on Wallace today, ice still looking good. I will probably go tomorrow.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

lot of guys out east of congress rd. I was out for acouple of hours. Got one hit and landed it. a good size one but after 20 mins of nuttin, I tossed it back.

The ice was great. It should be around for a long time.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Saw mabey 10 people on LaDue today, and mabey 3 had shanties. They were Straight out from the boathouse mabey a few hundred yards out. Ice didn't look too bad from the road. It would have to be in pretty good shape for them to walk out that far.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

La due's ice was 14" -----10" of ice with 4" of aerated ice on top. I was amazed how good it was, actually the best ice I've seen all season. Unfortunately the fishing wasn't as good. All small perch. Going to try again tomorrow off 44.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Mabey I'll try to get out one more time with that report. We were there last Tuesday and it looked like it was gonna be "safe" for a while. Do you fish the north end usually? I've only ice fished there once and it was out of the 44 ramp, just wondering if you did any better on the North end.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

it aint over unless you want it to be over. my Dad and i were on a pond today that had 9" of good ice all the way to shore. It was like there was no warm up at all. Actually i was kinda suprised. Fishing was a little slow though.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Ice is as good as ever! Thin around shore, but i pulled a shanty over it and it was fine. Gills hit hard and heavy all day. The ice was still 12" - 14" thick.
Between 3 of us, we caught probably 100 or so, taking home 65. Everyone around us was catching them also. The best day I ever had ice fishing.


----------

